
Meet Brain, the AI Engine That Wants to Replace Search - adenadel
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/25/meet-brain-the-ai-engine-that-wants-to-replace-search/
======
bryanrasmussen
This is actually the thing that I mean about not caring that much about
privacy, what I care about is the application providing me the best and most
relevant information at any time and to do that it needs to have my
information. The problem is that the business model of most companies is
predicated on 1. harming their users with the information those users give
them ( one can be harmed by giving up information if it makes it more
difficult for to get credit, jobs, insurance, and so forth) 2. Allowing their
true customers (not the users, but the advertisers) to give less than perfect
information in the hopes of extracting money.

So the problem really there is - what is Brain's business model going to be.

------
zoffix222
Their logo and "sample user profile" pic really bother my programmer's brain.
Unmatched parentheses everywhere!

The idea is a bit scary, though. Giving up to some app not only your current
and past information, but all your goals and ambitions—essentially all of who
you are—and then relying on the app to essentially do a lot of thinking for
you.

If this thing works, it would be a gold mine for the advertisers to plug in
their products as something you really want. "[...] it could devise an ideal
workout regimen for the marathon..." Ideal according to whom? Some gym that
paid for advertisement?

This is a very interesting issue how this sort of AI is literally akin to
giving up a part of your mind to third parties. And if someone's thinking FOR
you, the biggest question stands: what protection from malice do you retain?

